# chair si clamped



## winpoj

Zdar,

čtu jakýsi popis v AJ, jak si někdo přivodí zranění při rozkládání skládací židle:

"Person unfolds the chair, chair is clamped, person tries to push down the seat and grips seat close to the corner by mistake, finger gets caught between seat and backrest."

Nejsem si jist, co tady znamená to "chair is clamped". Je zaseknutá?


----------



## capials

nasilím uvalit,    sevřít          jméno je svêrák


----------



## winpoj

Díky, ale taky umím hledat ve slovnících. Nezdá se mi, že by se vaše návrhy hodily do mé věty.
Pokud jste rodilý mluvčí AJ, možná byste mi mohl spíš popsat jinými slovy, co se to s tou židlí stalo.


----------



## Plzenak

Já myslím , že by to mohlo být zaseknutá ( skříplá , sevřená).


----------



## capials

zaseknutá  anglicky *seized up*


----------



## Plzenak

capials said:


> zaseknutá anglicky *seized up*


 
To je spíš zachycená . ( podle toho úryvku se v té židli asi nic nezachytilo ne ?)


----------



## capials

briefly :this *clamped * was written by someone who looked it up in a dictionary  and 
it is wrongly used


----------

